# Strange little rash - Is this eczema? Allergies?



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all!

I used to get eczema on my neck but haven't had it bad in a while... a few days ago this little guy popped up - it's a perfect circular ring, about the size of a nickel, just to the left of my trachea. It's itchy but calendula cream is not helping and I don't want to put cortisone on it in case it is something bad. The eczema was always more blotchy, too, and this is a circle.

Here's a pic:
Rash

Please tell me it's just allergies or eczema!!


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

There is a type of ezcema that is circular like that. It almost looks like ringworm but it isn't. My son gets it and sometimes people will say something to be about ringworm...but...it's eczema.

Or it could be this:

Quote:

Granuloma annulare is a common skin condition with raised, flesh-colored bumps that appear in a ring. It may occur on any part of the body (though most commonly on the sides or backs of the hands or feet). The bumps may be red at the beginning, but this disappears as the ring forms. There is no itching or scaling. The rings vary in size from about 1/4 inch to 2 inches in diameter.
eta: I looked at the pic and it looks like my son's eczema. He gets those on his legs/thighs.


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you!! I just needed a little reassurance







I'm sure that's all it is. Freaky looking though.


----------

